# 11/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Braun's on the Warpath



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Manchester Arena, Manchester, England*​


> Brock Lesnar defeated Braun Strowman to capture the vacant Universal Championship at WWE Crown Jewel, but not without the aid of Acting Raw General Manager Baron Corbin. Will The Monster Among Men get retribution against The Lone Wolf when Monday Night Raw rolls through Manchester, England?











*The Monster Among Men on the warpath*​


> Before the Universal Championship Match at WWE Crown Jewel got underway, Baron Corbin drilled Braun Strowman in the back with the title, giving Brock Lesnar the early advantage. With a relentless succession of F-5s, The Beast Incarnate kept The Monster Among Men down for the three-count, becoming WWE’s first two-time Universal Champion.
> 
> Corbin had best keep his distance on Raw: Strowman will be looking for him to “Get These Hands.”











*Team Red heads toward Survivor Series*​


> Raw is preparing to go head-to-head with SmackDown at Survivor Series in Los Angeles on Sunday, Nov. 16, and we already know that Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and WWE Champion AJ Styles will square off, Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey will face SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch, while Raw’s Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins will clash with Team Blue’s United States Champion Shinsuke Nakamura at WWE’s annual fall classic.
> 
> What other blockbuster matches await?











*What’s next for The Riott Squad?*​


> Two nights in a row this past week, The Riott Squad tasted bitter defeat. First, the tumultuous trio fell to Natalya, Sasha Banks & Bayley in a Six-Woman Tag Team Match at WWE Evolution. Then, teaming with Alicia Fox & Mickie James, they lost again to a five-woman squad comprised of their Evolution foes and WWE Hall of Famers Trish Stratus & Lita.
> 
> Ruby Riott, Liv Morgan & Sarah Logan don’t take losing lightly, and they’ll surely be out for payback on Raw in Manchester, England.











*Rollins and Ambrose are still Raw Tag Team Champions*​


> Seth Rollins has vowed to make Dean Ambrose’s life a “living hell” after he refused to explain his shocking Oct. 22 betrayal. Further complicating the issue is the fact that The Kingslayer and The Lunatic Fringe are the current co-holders of the Raw Tag Team Titles.
> 
> Since it seems unlikely that Rollins and Ambrose will function as a unit at any point in the near future — or ever again — what does the future hold for Team Red’s tandem championship?











*Will Nia Jax and Tamina cross paths once more?*​


> As Nia Jax battled Ember Moon this past Monday night, Tamina mysteriously entered the arena, causing a distraction that helped The Irresistible Force dominate and defeat The Shenom with a leg drop. Following the match, Nia and Tamina had a tense staredown, leaving the WWE Universe wondering whether Nia has gained an ally or an enemy in the formidable second-generation Superstar. Will they come face-to-face this week?


****Don't Post Spoilers in here****​


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is taped. :bjpenn

Usually these shows suck in terms of segments & matches, so we'll see. Either way, I'm still stoked to see how Seth/Ambrose unfolds this week. At least you'll know beforehand if it's worth watching or not.

Also, the Manchester crowd needs to step it up! The UK crowds have been giving us a bad name on RAW the past few years, when it was once one of the loudest crowds all year 'round. Stop sitting on your damn hands.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Who gives a fuck what Braun does? He’s finished, and through no fault of his own but the idiocy of WWE’s booking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Who gives a fuck what Braun does? He’s finished, and through no fault of his own but the idiocy of WWE’s booking.


They're acting like he got "screwed". So trying to make Braun sympathetic. The way they did it was stupid, it just made Braun look like a chump. Not to mention, it doesn't really fit his character at all. This is a guy that has been put in Garbage Trucks and all sorts, and a title belt shot is what finishes him. Seriously? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock and possibly Heyman wont be there so there's basically going to be a one week build for AJ-Brock again :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & Seth probably losing the tag team titles this week cos WWE is mentioning them suddenly. And if they do, then it's funny cos their first tag team title run ended on the 2017 November European tour :lol

But I swear WWE, if you repeat last week and have Dean just stand there and not say anything......


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Braun can decimate the entire locker room if he wants 

He's finito


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I honestly don't care how they'll try to make Braun seem unstoppable again. He lost against Brock, AGAIN. He looks like a guy who beats the weak wrestlers up but fall short against the real threat.
He needs to change show to be rebuild from zero but that ain't gonna happen soon so he's stuck in the cycle of beating full timers but losing against Brock when it matter.


I guess Seth will defend the titles against AOP while Dean will watch. It's probable Dean will beat the shit out of Seth post match so I wonder when they'll let Dean cut the first promo as heel.
There's the risk that they'll make people get hyped about hearing Dean giving his explanation to then write a shitty promo and people get disappointed because they expected so much from the explanation.
They better let him talk now instead of making people wait to then disappoint as always


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I honestly don't care how they'll try to make Braun seem unstoppable again. He lost against Brock, AGAIN. He looks like a guy who beats the weak wrestlers up but fall short against the real threat.
> He needs to change show to be rebuild from zero but that ain't gonna happen soon so he's stuck in the cycle of beating full timers but losing against Brock when it matter.


100% agree. Braun looks like a choke artist, no wonder I've found myself gravitating away from him. The booking has hurt him a ton. I can't believe they have a guy that ticks all the boxes for Vince, and they make him out to be a pussy when it matters. They could have a legit top guy for the future, just really shows how little they care about making new stars in this Era.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean has to do something soon, or the people with short attention spans are going to lose interest 

I mainly just want to get past this 'Dean doesn't do much' part of the angle and get him back in the ring and actually cutting promos. I know they'll want to hold off on Dean vs Seth for awhile but limiting Dean's in-ring time would be annoying. I want to see more of his new moveset and power.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How is Braun being on the warpath supposed to be interesting? He just got bitched out to Brock Lesnar again. Braun didn't get a single signature or finisher in, or get Brock in a position to get pinned or submit. No near-falls or near-tapouts, nothing. He lost in under four minutes.

One of the dumbest things they did with Brock was move away from Kimura Locks and other MMA moves that could end matches and dumb down Brock's pro-wrestling repertoire to nothing but take downs and suplexes so that the F5 could be way overpushed and that way, Brock could literally beat a guy to a bloody pulp but so long as the jabroni kicks out of one or two F5s or whatever, the McMahons and Dunne and people like that think they're doing the jobbed out guy a big favor.

WE MADE HIM LOOK STRONG

:vince2

No you didn't, you made Strowman look like a turd.

Edit: And he can't whine about Corbin costing him the match. He did the same damn thing to Brock Lesnar. He has no kayfabe room to talk, since he did the same thing to Brock at SummerSlam. Sucks to suck, Braun.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Zero interest in the UT scene as long as Lesnar is champion. The sooner the WWE’s love affair with him ends, the better for the product. I feel bad for Strowman, nobody’s going to take anything he does seriously now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are we really supposed to care about Brock and Braun after Braun got bitched out by Brock AGAIN?


:yawn


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They're acting like he got "screwed". So trying to make Braun sympathetic. The way they did it was stupid, it just made Braun look like a chump. Not to mention, it doesn't really fit his character at all. This is a guy that has been put in Garbage Trucks and all sorts, and a title belt shot is what finishes him. Seriously? :lol


I agree but this WWE home of no continuity and as far as they're concerned that's proper protection :lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Are we really supposed to care about Brock and Braun after Braun got bitched out by Brock AGAIN?
> 
> 
> :yawn


The Universal Title is literally cursed. Finn & Roman both had to relinquish it & we've had Brock holding it for what seems like an eternity. Retire the damn thing. :lol

I honestly can't remember the last time I felt excited about the World Title picture on RAW. Even Owen's reign was pretty mediocre. I swear the best moments were the initial months with Seth & Finn fighting over it at Summerslam. I miss full-timers fighting over it. :mj2



Jman55 said:


> I agree but this WWE home of no continuity and as far as they're concerned that's proper protection :lol.


True. I forgot about WWE Logic. :vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I really do not care about anything in RAW besides Seth vs Dean, and even that might suck after what we got last week. Nia is the n1 contender, Ronda is the champ, the tag title scene is dead, Strowman is a geek, they really have killed all the interest in the show (not like SD is any better with AJ's reign of terror that has killed everyone but Orton at this point).

And don't get me started with WWE starting an hour later here starting tomorrow. I know for you americans is not problem, but for me it sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Universal Title is literally cursed. Finn & Roman both had to relinquish it & we've had Brock holding it for what seems like an eternity. Retire the damn thing. :lol
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time I felt excited about the World Title picture on RAW. Even Owen's reign was pretty mediocre. I swear the best moments were the initial months with Seth & Finn fighting over it at Summerslam. I miss full-timers fighting over it. :mj2
> 
> ...


Right? In it's two short years of existence, it is literally the worst booked title in the history of the company. It's incredible to think of how many poor decisions had to be made in only 2 years for that to be the case, but it actually happened.

:trips8

And now it's time for Brock to have another shitty title reign where he doesn't show up, and when he does, he stands there while Paul Heyman cuts the same promo he's been cutting for 2 years now.

Tantalizing stuff.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Universal Title is literally cursed. Finn & Roman both had to relinquish it & we've had Brock holding it for what seems like an eternity. Retire the damn thing. :lol
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time I felt excited about the World Title picture on RAW. Even Owen's reign was pretty mediocre. I swear the best moments were the initial months with Seth & Finn fighting over it at Summerslam. I miss full-timers fighting over it. :mj2
> 
> ...


The fact that KO has the best Universal title run despite being booked as the 5th most important part of his feuds is a sad sad fact :mj2

And yeah I'm using how WWE logic works to keep my hope that Braun will end up champion around mania time as it's the last bit of hope I kinda have left at this point :lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm actually interested to see if they can make Brock's title reign (when he's barely even there to boot) even more boring and trash than AJ's current title run. It will be interesting to see if they can 'top it.' 

:bjpenn


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think SmackDown going to invade Raw on Monday?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think SmackDown going to invade Raw on Monday?


I don't know, how close is Birmingham from Manchester?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^it took me 2 hours from where I live to get Birmingham and 5 hours to get to Manchester so I would say about 3 hours 



WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think SmackDown going to invade Raw on Monday?


It will most likely be the other way around


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I want to see more of his new moveset and power.


YAS!!!! :banderas


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What's next for an actual good trio team?
Job them out some more so a pair of old useless bitches can seem good
You already did it with the bella sluts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Right? In it's two short years of existence, it is literally the worst booked title in the history of the company. It's incredible to think of how many poor decisions had to be made in only 2 years for that to be the case, but it actually happened.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> ...


Thank god we have Ambrose/Seth so I can completely ignore the World Title scene. :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Thank god we have Ambrose/Seth so I can completely ignore the World Title scene. :drose


Same here!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Love how angry everyone is over Brock being champion again 

#AllHailBrock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky invading the home of Ronda and adorable little flame trunks. :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Love how angry everyone is over Brock being champion again
> 
> #AllHailBrock


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


What Anna Clown-drick has to do with this is baffling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> What Anna Clown-drick has to do with this is baffling


Everything!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock is emblematic of everything that is wrong with WWE at this moment. He is the most irrelevant champion that they have ever had.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Braun on the warpath...

I'm half expecting him to start using that Big Show gimmick from 2000 when he started using other wrestlers gimmicks.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Everything!


A Z-list nonentity 

Ok 

Kevin Owens says hello 


BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Brock is emblematic of everything that is wrong with WWE at this moment. He is the most irrelevant champion that they have ever had.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Watch out! Brauns on the warpath again! Not like we haven't seen that in the preview a billion times after losing in every huge singles title match.

Looking forward to weeks of RAW when the Champ wont ever be around again. Well done WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow I just realized next week is the go home show already for Survivor Series lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058845473166028801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059067934088273921
When The Man invades Raw, she should have a backstage encounter with Rollins, while wearing her "I'm the Man" shirt.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So glad the shows are in the U.K. this week. I can read the spoilers and not waste time on Twitter this week.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Half of the Survivor Series teams will be formed this night... And this time HHH cannot insert himself into the picture.
I bet there will be three 5 vs 5 classic SS matches with the female one being the only one Smackdown vs Raw.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is this implying Squad Squad are starting a losing streak gimmick? I am gonna write _such_ an angry post about that.

In caps lock even maybe!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Why is Baron Corbin literally afraid of Brock he's the same size maybe not as muscular as Brock but he makes himself look like a pussy evertime he sees him, just watching last weeks raw ffs man up Corbin !!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Today's Raw is recorded? Forgot about that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Oh shit. Today's Raw is recorded? Forgot about that.


Yep. There'll be a separate spoiler thread.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Recorded RAW usually blows...so it'll be a bullshit episode leading to a one week build for SS? mk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready for Becky to invade RAW and make the show her own.:becky


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I assume Raw will invade Smackdown first this week because of the whole Shane cheating his way to the 'best in the world' trophy farce. That meaningless tournament was just to kickstart a pointless two week build of the Raw vs Smackdown Survivor Series match before both brands go back to not giving a shit about each other for another year. I hope they keep Ambrose out of the shitty 5 on 5 this year.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

is this shown on tv in England at 3pm est? or is it not shown live on UK TV.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> is this shown on tv in England at 3pm est? or is it not shown live on UK TV.


Nah, it won't be shown live here.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Matches set for tonight

Lashley vs Balor
Riott Squad vs Sasha, Bayley & Natalya


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Matches set for tonight
> 
> Lashley vs Balor
> Riott Squad vs Sasha, Bayley & Natalya


LMFAO how many more times can they possibly do these two matches??


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059490021680599041
"Everyone's a badass until The Man comes around."

:sodone :sodone :sodone 

Shirt. Now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059493817311735810


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Is Brock scheduled?


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Matches set for tonight
> 
> Lashley vs Balor
> Riott Squad vs Sasha, Bayley & Natalya


Does anyone still give a shit about anyone of these performers?? How many times should we keep seeing the same set of people with similar matches and similar results? week after week, doesn't build on anything, doesnt have an eventual payoff either... its just there..yawn!!

I was thinking of giving the show a pass..but Becky Lynch is going to be there..so probably No :laugh:

Also, wondering who the mid card jabronis are gonna be, to be fed to Braun to keep him strong till his next burial at the hands of one of Vince's favs?? My money is on Balor or Elias


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Shaun_27 said:


> Is Brock scheduled?


Yeah.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Oh good, a built in reason to see if Raw is skippable :woo


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So... They put Sasha/Bayley together to feud with Riott Squad... week after week. Then they give them all the same match at Evolution they've been having ad nauseam on Raw. And now they're continuing the same match. 

fpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

:brock in the UK :brock3


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Spoiler: (Not a prediction)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Wait, Brock IS actually scheduled for this show?

Color me shocked.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

I thought Big Dave said he only had two appearances left after Crown Jewel? So is he just going to walk away with the title after Survivor Series?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Can't beleive I didn't get tickets and the GOAT is here

:brock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Psychosocial said:


> I thought Big Dave said he only had two appearances left after Crown Jewel? So is he just going to walk away with the title after Survivor Series?


2 more matches. Between matches he is just paid whatever in his contract is per appearance.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059530280007073793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059530152651177984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059530608425295873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059532346196680705


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059532346196680705


So Braun is heel again.. wow


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059532928512876546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059533036407218178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059533285049667585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059533518810873856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059535212353372161


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> So Braun is heel again.. wow


what the fuck lol

Actually wait. Last year Braun was with heels too. I think this confirms RAW will likely lose after Braun and Drew beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059532928512876546


If Nia has a title opportunity next, why wouldn't they make her the captain? Team Raw must be losing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sincere said:


> If Nia has a title opportunity next, why wouldn't they make her the captain? Team Raw must be losing.


Just checked Twitter. Bliss is 'MANAGING' the team and not competing.

More fantastic news!!

— Stephanie McMahon will return to Raw next week to address the awful finish to the WWE World Cup tournament, that saw Shane McMahon put himself in the final match and win.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I don't remember the last time i've been that much NOT interested for Raw/Smackdown.

The only thing interesting going on right now is Ambrose/Rollins and Becky Lynch.

That is about 20 minutes in 5 hours of tv.

Sad =/


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Isuzu said:


> So Braun is heel again.. wow


No, that just means he's on Team Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Show doesn't start till 2pm here now cos of daylight savings. BAH, I much preferred it starting at midday.

And it's gonna be hard to avoid spoilers cos this show is taped. I remember last year when Dean & Seth lost the tag titles WWE spoiled it for everybody fpalm :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

These spoilers are so ugh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

How does Braun being on team Raw make him heel? Also read a spoiler he confronted Corbin so I fucking doubt he is a heel


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

face/heel shit goes out the window for these SS matches, like when uberface Bayley showed up for that 5 on 1 beatdown of Nikki Bella(?) :bosque


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059538808809705480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059539041815814146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059539339607240706


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

We want Brock.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059541103215628289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059541398230310916


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Bayley, Sasha and Nattie vs. The Riott Squad *AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

ok glad this thread exists. So far no reason to bother watching.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059542278937722880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059542167784484865


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

@CJ Thx for this thread


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059543287797821440


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059538808809705480


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059543287797821440


lol @ everybody knowing this was gonna happen


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059545406202351620

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059545658129072128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059546259483230208


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Congrats AOP


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a dream about the Riott Squad. They were breaking up. And I was sad.


They better not break up.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Would have preferred to see The Revival win the belts but at least this is something new I guess.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059548507776995329Dolph and Elias


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****









*Riott Squad vs Banks, Neidhart and Bayley once again. It's like they have no creativity when it comes these girls at all. *


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

AOP vs. The Bar should be good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

DEAN ACTUALLY TALKS?!

Not surprised about the tag titles, they foreshadowed the absolute shit out of that :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Arguably the WOAT tag team reign is over. :fuckyeah

Giving titles to some solely for the purpose of stat padding. :tripsscust


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059552780128583680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059553911873433602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059553932391911424


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Riott Squad vs Banks, Neidhart and Bayley once again. It's like they have no creativity when it comes these girls at all. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Riott Squad vs Banks, Neidhart and Bayley once again. It's like they have no creativity when it comes these girls at all. *


*I guess I'm just not going to watch RAW until one of the teams is separated. This is inexcusably awful.*



Ambrose Girl said:


> DEAN ACTUALLY TALKS?!
> 
> Not surprised about the tag titles, they foreshadowed the absolute shit out of that :lol


*Nah, he just DDTs Rollins again.*


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059555271641587714


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoile5r Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Nah, he just DDTs Rollins again.*


Ugh, then that tweet further up the page is a lie, it says Dean addresses Seth fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

So no Brock or Heyman tonight?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoile5r Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh, then that tweet further up the page is a lie, it says Dean addresses Seth fpalm


He said "You wanna know why?" and hit Rollins with Dirty Deeds


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoile5r Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh, then that tweet further up the page is a lie, it says Dean addresses Seth fpalm




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059547218498277387


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

ambrose said something to seth when seth was laying in the ring, got to his feet then ddt'd rollings, i think, i was heading to the shithouse at that time *dodgy burger


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



the_hound said:


> ambrose said something to seth when seth was laying in the ring, got to his feet then ddt'd rollings, i think, i was heading to the shithouse at that time *dodgy burger


Oh shit.....


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059557194885226496Poor Ember. SMH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059557319812505600


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Ahhhh I see. I didn't watch the clip cos I wanted to wait till Raw itself. But now I know it wasn't a real promo :lol

Dean is such a shit lol I love him


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

So AOP vs Cesaro and Sheamus?

:wow

That's a very interesting clash of styles there. I like it. I don't think AOP are on their level from a kayfabe perspective but it has my attention.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

I'm afraid they have no idea what to do with the Dean heel turn.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059557731173044227Nia turned heel and formed an alliance with Tamina LMAOOO


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Angle vs Corbin tonight?!?!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Yes. Nia and Tamina, the Samoan Soul Sistas.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Raw has produced some horrendous stuff this year but this Nia/Tamina storyline is by far the worst, both are absolute trash.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Thanks for all the spoilers. This show sounds dreadful and I'll be passing.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Zrc is on cloud nine [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hmm maybe they had some meth left over from crown jewel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

@zrc ; dude, check this, your dram came true

Ember is a fucking geek :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

LOL Nia's starting to have as many turns as Big Show :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059559224970219520Corbin changed the match to Angle vs Drew and left the arena.

GOAT GENERAL MANAGER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059560894139715587


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Wait so they're really not going to have Brock show up after winning the title and advertising him fpalm

Ugh, why even bother watching. Both main event scenes are given little importance, no wonder ratings are shit.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059562412389646336


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

I just caught up with the start of the spoilers. The Raw Survivor Series team is MEH. And I'm pissed that it seems Dean won't be wrestling on the PPV at all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Everybody chant LASHLEY! LASHLEY! LASHLEY! LASHLEY! :lashley :dance


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Vince advertises Brock

Gullible smarks part with their cash 

Brock doesn't show up 

Vince laughing all the way to the bank 

My GOAT boss [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Drew came out to beat Balor up.
Did I miss something during these last weeks between the two? :krillin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059563981424259072


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Drew came out to beat Balor up.
> Did I miss something during these last weeks between the two? :krillin


Balor is getting beat up? No complaints here :troll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

So Vince really false advertised Brock again.

Thank god it's taped so I don't need to watch this trash.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

People thinking Brock was going to show up :lmao. That is cute


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Roy Mustang said:


> People thinking Brock was going to show up :lmao. That is cute


 Preview and supposedly advertised.

Vince tried to get one over the fans again, thankfully this is taped.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ace said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > People thinking Brock was going to show up <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />. That is cute
> ...


He has been advertised before and no showed. Brock flying to the UK for raw. I will believe that when I see it advertised or not


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059567492367110147


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

The only way Brock would show is for the Queen to offer him the crown jewels. :brock4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Kurt tapping and Brock no show? Yeah gonna be a hard pass for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059567751067590658


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

What the fuck @ this Raw.

So... still no explanation re: Dean/Seth. Nia turn #3409583094853. Nia teaming with Tamina. Ember squashed. Sasha/Bayley vs. Riott Squad #120948230583. AOP tag champs (finally, at least), but a day late and a dollar short? No Brock. Kurt wrestling on TV in 2018.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

This RAW looks like the drizzling shits


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059568134565359617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059568319601262592


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Mordecay said:


> @zrc ; dude, check this, your dram came true
> 
> Ember is a fucking geek :lmao


HELL FUCKING YES!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Jesus, Kurt tapped out to his own move.

Damn, why he'd even come back, his appeal is gone just like that - losing to Ziggler and now tapping to Drew.

Whose going to buy him in there with the big players?

He's basically in Jericho mode and putting over everyone, he has zero credibility.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

They're really building Drew like a beast


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



zrc said:


> HELL FUCKING YES!!!


Tamina is sexy asf, I like silent, badass types who can beat me up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Predictable show. Dean still acting mysteriously, Corbin running away from Braun, Dolph losing. Am I supposed to care about Riott Squad's endless feud with Bayley, Sasha and Natalya? I don't think so. Am I supposed to care about Nia and Tamina? Sure as hell not.



> The show opens with a video package from Crown Jewel. Fans boo


Love thiis :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Holy shit. What a rub for Drew. They're serious about this guy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Can they stop booking the show around Braun already? He's a loser.

Dean-Seth should be the top feud when Brock isn't there, none of this beta monster shit unkout


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Kurt tapping to his own move on TV in 2018 :lmao :lmao :lmao

Balor still a geek. Ember even more of a geek. AOP starting their title reign on spoiled TV episode rather than PPV. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Raw sucks.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> Can they stop booking the show around Braun already? He's a loser.
> 
> Dean-Seth should be the top feud when Brock isn't there, none of this beta monster shit unkout


Drew
Seth
Dean 

How's that sound?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Seriously, how the fuck can you build the show around a loser like Braun?

This is where they should be going all in on Seth and Ambrose, instead they're holding it back for everyone's favorite loser.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

If you are going to book Braun as the top guy then that makes Brock winning the title even more stupid


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



ffsBlueCafu said:


> Drew
> Seth
> Dean
> 
> How's that sound?


 I'm fine with those 3, Braun needs to go. He's proven he can't get it done and is a geek in my books.

How can anyone forget his woeful performances against the top dogs when it matters?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Oh, ffs. I just realized... Nia has a guaranteed title shot, is now suddenly a heel teaming with Tamina. Now we get to see super Ronda dominate both Nia and Tamina after WWE feeds her Becky at Survivor Series. fpalm

When is she going to start her family?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Roy Mustang said:


> If you are going to book Braun as the top guy then that makes Brock winning the title even more stupid


He looked so bad at CJ. I hate how Ambrose-Seth is being pushed aside just to accommodate Braun who is kayfabe the biggest choker in WWE history. Ambrose-Seth has the potential to be fantastic but they're doing their best to kill it by dragging it out.

They have no clue where it's heading and by the time they do, it will have lost all heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

No Becky invasion? No buys. :tripsscust

The B show's going to B. :beckylol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Sincere said:


> Oh, ffs. I just realized... Nia has a guaranteed title shot, is now suddenly a heel teaming with Tamina. Now we get to see super Ronda dominate both Nia and Tamina after WWE feeds her Becky at Survivor Series. fpalm
> 
> When is she going to start her family?


Hopefully never, she deserves to squash all those indy darlings


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> This is where they should be going all in on Seth and Ambrose, instead they're holding it back for everyone's favorite loser.


Dean and Seth should be at least one of the hottest stories on the product right now. But it's just getting a whole bunch of "mystery" that leaves us with a bunch of nothing.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> Ambrose-Seth has the potential to be fantastic but they're doing their best to kill it by dragging it out.
> 
> They have no clue where it's heading and by the time they do, it will have lost all heat.


They went for the turn as reaction to Roman's cancer so I imagine they don't have a clue of what to do with them because Roman was supposed to be part of the storyline.
The turn itself was great but now it's becoming underwhelming because the writers probably don't know where this will lead and how they can reach the point they should go.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

What’s the problem with the Rollins and Ambrose thing been dragged out a little? It’s only been 2 weeks, show a little patience.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> They went for the turn as reaction to Roman's cancer so I imagine they don't have a clue of what to do with them because Roman was supposed to be part of the storyline.
> The turn itself was great but now it's becoming underwhelming because the writers probably don't know where this will lead and how they can reach the point they should go.


 Ambrose should be one of the hottest acts in the company, but he's nothing. I was interested in seeing him as heel, but so far I haven't been impressed and that's down to booking. They're giving him nothing.

He needed to make a mark after the turn, but they've kept him away and haven't let him do shit.



Jbardo said:


> What’s the problem with the Rollins and Ambrose thing been dragged out a little? It’s only been 2 weeks, show a little patience.


 The way they book, they'll drag this feud out to WM with 4-5 matches and 2-3 inconclusive finishes.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guess I'm just not going to watch RAW until one of the teams is separated. This is inexcusably awful.*


_*This is just lazy ass booking and I hate it with a passion. I am just holding out hope for the Brand Shake up next year with Sasha going to SDL so she will actually have something to do instead tag teaming in meaningless matches. These teams should have been split already. *_


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> Ambrose should be one of the hottest acts in the company, but he's nothing. I was interested in seeing him as heel, but so far I haven't been impressed and that's down to booking. They're giving him nothing.
> 
> He needed to make a mark after the turn, but they've kept him away and haven't let him do shit.


He needed to make a mark on the show since the return in the summer but he became a lackey because of the Shield reunion.
They did the turn because of Roman but imagine how long they would've dragged the "I'm pissed at my brothers" shit if Roman was healthy.
They fucked him up since the beginning and now they should let him do what he does best aka let him cut mean heel promos to gain heat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



> Drew McIntyre defeated Kurt Angle by using the ankle lock to make him submit in the main event.


Didn't expect that. :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059554809764855810


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Ace said:


> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the problem with the Rollins and Ambrose thing been dragged out a little? It’s only been 2 weeks, show a little patience.
> ...


Hard to argue that tbf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059554809764855810


Ronda says "bitch" = good promo :Hall :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Ronda says "bitch" = good promo :Hall :beckylol


Can't wait for Meltzer to say she is the greatest promo in the world, like always does, despite the fact that her delivery sucks :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> Ambrose should be one of the hottest acts in the company, but he's nothing. I was interested in seeing him as heel, but so far I haven't been impressed and that's down to booking. They're giving him nothing.
> 
> He needed to make a mark after the turn, but they've kept him away and haven't let him do shit.


It's literally been TWO WEEKS. Have some patience for god's sake :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Ronda says "bitch" = good promo :Hall :beckylol


It's funny, too, because Becky already ripped her on "the planet" line on Smackdown.


















Sounds like Ronda got shook and resorted to low hanging fruit. Doesn't sound like she really responded to much of Becky's previous promo. Will have to see what her delivery looks/sounds like (hopefully it isn't as bad as it usually is).


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Finn Vs Lashley for the 3rd straight week :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ambrose Girl said:


> It's literally been TWO WEEKS. Have some patience for god's sake :lol


 When was the last time the WWE did a slow build well or got someone hot after a big turn and cool off immediately after it?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

This show sounds like complete ass, I'm offended just by reading the results.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

well, that makes me feel much better about turning down some practically free tickets for tonight.

Tomorrow better be damn good. Long way to roll for a shitshow.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Some fans on my twitter who went to the show said Elias was incredibly over and got by far the best reaction of the night.

GOAT Elias doing the business everywhere he goes.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Shit hope Kurt's ok. Sent him a check up text. Hope it's not a concussion. Hes had a lot of breaks and tears but to my knowledge only that 1 concussion in 2000.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Sincere said:


> It's funny, too, because Becky already ripped her on "the planet" line on Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since past is prologue, I wouldn't be surprised if they reduce the volume of the Becky chants. Wouldn't be the first time they did that for an "RR". :reigns2


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

they killed ambrose´s heat in two weeks :deanfpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Since past is prologue, I wouldn't be surprised if they reduce the volume of the Becky chants. Wouldn't be the first time they did that for an "RR". :reigns2


And then in the Survivor Series pre-match video package they'll edit in the crowd reactions they want, just like they did for Evolution fpalm


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



drougfree said:


> they killed ambrose´s heat in two weeks :deanfpalm














You're surprised by that?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

well that was utter shit, i know every time the wwe comes to the uk to do there usual tv tapings it absolutely sucks donkey balls, only reason i went is because my partner was taking her kid to the show and asked me if i wanted to go since her ex fucked off, wasn't going to pass up on a free wrestling ticket and a chance of getting my hole.

smackdown tomorrow wooooo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



the_hound said:


> well that was utter shit, i know every time the wwe comes to the uk to do there usual tv tapings it absolutely sucks donkey balls, only reason i went is because my partner was taking her kid to the show and asked me if i wanted to go since her ex fucked off, wasn't going to pass up on a free wrestling ticket and a chance of getting my hole.
> 
> smackdown tomorrow wooooo


 Was there any mention (taped footage) of Brock or Heyman?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Ace said:


> Was there any mention (taped footage) of Brock or Heyman?


i don't think so, they'll most likely add a video package as usual, but never heard or saw anything, and btw you should know if you check your ticket stubs you'll see it says "card subject to change"


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

WOW! Kurt tapped to his move? Why the fuck is he still wrestling? What the fuck are these morons doing?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

People have been offended by the results for years mate


Chrome said:


> This show sounds like complete ass, I'm offended just by reading the results.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Dean and Seth were the hottest angle on RAW just two weeks ago. I understand all about slow burns but they just wasted the glorious moment of his heel turn.

Damn Angle; slap in the face to him but heat for Drew.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

"Slow burn" my ass. I can get into a slow burn. This isn't a slow burn. It's just stagnation and delay. They're not progressing the story--not even slowly--they're just stalling it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Sincere said:


> "Slow burn" my ass. I can get into a slow burn. This isn't a slow burn. It's just stagnation and delay. They're not progressing the story--not even slowly--they're just stalling it.


I bet the justification will be that the blow off will be at Mania. There used to be a time when WWE could have a good 6 month feud. That's not true anymore. Just like when The Shield got together (for the billionth time), there was no plan after the big shock. Creative is clearly making everything up as they go along.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



The Woman said:


> I bet the justification will be that the blow off will be at Mania. There used to be a time when WWE could have a good 6 month feud. That's not true anymore. Just like when The Shield got together (for the billionth time), there was no plan after the big shock. Creative is clearly making everything up as they go along.


 Not every feud needs to be 3+ months.

All this needed to be was an intense 2 month feud which put over Dean as a serious threat, then you could revisit it again @ WM for the UC.

Instead we have Braun-Drew taking the top spot when it's nowhere as personal nor has the ceiling of this feud which has been building for years.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



The Woman said:


> I bet the justification will be that the blow off will be at Mania. There used to be a time when WWE could have a good 6 month feud. That's not true anymore. Just like when The Shield got together (for the billionth time), there was no plan after the big shock. Creative is clearly making everything up as they go along.


Well, I think it's still redeemable. I think the talent can overcome WWE's nonsensical creative and booking, if they have the chops for it. We just saw a great example of this in Becky/Charlotte. I think Dean and Seth can certainly pull off the same because they have the talent and charisma to do it. 

But I just don't understand why WWE doesn't want to give us more than just "Dean has animosity toward Seth for unknown reasons," seeing as how we already understand that. You can't keep telling us the same thing without adding anything else to the mix if you want to keep us interested.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059557194885226496Poor Ember. SMH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059557319812505600


*Oh fuck off. Now I REALLY have no reason to watch. None of the women I like are doing anything worthwhile.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Oh fuck off. Now I REALLY have no reason to watch. None of the women I like are doing anything worthwhile.*


 Dude, you think that's bad? My favorites are champions and they've still found a way to fuck with them.

This company cannot book anyone right.

They're hopeless.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ace said:


> Can they stop booking the show around Braun already? He's a loser.
> 
> Dean-Seth should be the top feud when Brock isn't there, none of this beta monster shit <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1Z45WVK.png" border="0" alt="" title="Punk Out" class="inlineimg" />


If they were on SD they would be killing it right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Between delaying them giving Dean the 'reason' he turned and all of this Survivor Series themed BULLSHIT that literally means nothing in which NOTHING is at stake, WWE is once again looking retarded. And every time they go to the UK, they don't further develop their storylines on Raw and SD. It's like it's a glorified TV house show in recent years for some reason. WHY? Why can't they just further develop a storyline that isn't on American soil? Jesus Christ. It's not that difficult.

:trips8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> If they were on SD they would be killing it right now.


If they were on SmackDown, they'd be buried under this horrible AJ Styles reign. Nobody is getting anywhere on that brand.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Oh fuck off. Now I REALLY have no reason to watch. None of the women I like are doing anything worthwhile.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > If they were on SD they would be killing it right now.
> ...


AJ is a Midcard champion who rarely main events and Becky is arguably WWE's hottest star right now, It's safe to say things aren't so bad on blue brand.

Seth/Dean would be fine over there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Oh fuck off. Now I REALLY have no reason to watch. None of the women I like are doing anything worthwhile.*


Tbf, that's the reality of every female wrestler fan who supports a woman not named Charlotte, Alexa, Becky or Ronda.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Oh fuck off. Now I REALLY have no reason to watch. None of the women I like are doing anything worthwhile.*


:lmao :lmao I will now take greater pleasure in watching my hungry hippo squashing the moon of ember.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

So, it took 2 weeks for people to turn on Ambrose/Rollins. Can't say I'm really surprised.

Week 1: Rollins demands answers, Dean comes out but only to give Seth a cold stare and let Seth respond. And leaves before a fight starts not on his terms. Perfectly good follow up.

Week 2: Rollins goes to give up the tag titles before the heel GM makes Seth defend the tag titles on his own to get a new heel team over. And Ambrose follows it up by attacking Seth while he's down and out, on his terms like a heel would.

So the idea that this is the same exact thing doesn't make sense to me because 1 week flowed into the other. And the idea that Ambrose's heat is "gone" doesn't make sense either because I saw the video, I clearly heard boos.

So, what. Like seriously, what do you guys want? I see a lot of arguing and complaining. But I don't really see any ideas being thrown around as to what they should be doing especially when they're building to a Raw vs. SD PPV so they couldn't fight each other there anyways.

And what is this notion where it feels like Seth/Dean has to be the only thing built up on the show. So Elias shoudn't get a chance to shine. Ronda shouldn't get her promo. Drew shouldn't get a huge win over a legend just because we have to hot shot Rollins/Ambrose to the point where by TLC people are probably over a feud they say they want to go to WrestleMania?

Again, I'm not surprised really. More just dissapointed. Look, I know WWE makes it easy to make fun of them. Hell, I'll do it now. These constant rematches and Ember getting jobbed to Nia are fucking embarrassing.

But Rollins/Ambrose? I have no issue with what they're doing. And really, this reeks more of the "I'm not getting what I want" pack mentality than actually judging something for what's actually going on.

Maybe this storyline completely bombs. Maybe it turns out to be great. Maybe it's just in the middle. Point is, I'm not making that judgement after 2 weeks. Because as a wrestling fan, do you know how many stories I and you have seen start out white hot only to fade out. Hell, to the people saying they should be on Smackdown, they've been doing that all year.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Why the fuck is Sasha still feuding with the Riot Squad? Figured that nightmare ended at evolution.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jinder's push has more life in it than this thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****

Oh and :mj4 to anyone who thought Seth and Dean were going to hold the tag team titles for awhile or hurt the tag division anymore than it's already been shit on for years now (especially this year).


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking forward to this edition of RAW.

Should be a fun show as the past few weeks should indicate.

England's Smackdown show broke my heart last year so I'm hoping both shows will not do the same.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DulyNoted said:


> Jinder's push has more life in it than this thread.


It's Monday Night Raw bayba.....:sleep


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

For those that already know what the spoilers are, is this Raw worth watching?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanna see the Best in the worlddd Shaneee!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Steve Black Man said:


> For those that already know what the spoilers are, is this Raw worth watching?


I'm saying nothing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how much of a pussy Corbin is :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why are they still bothering with Baron Corbin? The guy is useless at everything. There are plenty of guys with actual talent who could be used instead


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> Looking forward to this edition of RAW.
> 
> Should be a fun show as the past few weeks should indicate.
> 
> England's Smackdown show broke my heart last year so I'm hoping both shows will not do the same.


Optimism + WWE = disappointment


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Have this on in the background while doing other things. Seems like the only way to be able to get through RAW these past couple of months.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They make the match sound so much better than it was
it was nothing but comedy


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a better RAW set than the usual TV set. Shame it's a one-off.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ambrose Girl clearly enjoys suffering through 3 hours of crap [emoji23]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Manchester arena looks really big, those rows go up so far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they never showed the video package on the tron, i so i guess thats why corban just stood there


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> For those that already know what the spoilers are, is this Raw worth watching?


Well, if you have 3 hours and nothing else to do.....








I'd find something else. >


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Ambrose Girl clearly enjoys suffering through 3 hours of crap [emoji23]


???? I'm not the only one watching?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is the crowd dead? or is it the sound? Or is it edited? What’s happening?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You & everyone else


Ambrose Girl said:


> ???? I'm not the only one watching?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is up with Alexa's outfit? She never dresses like that lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Should I even bother with Raw or play read dead 2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa can fucking get it :book


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa in that crop top pant suit wens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Everytime Alexa is featured in any sort of prominent role, a part of Sasha Banks dies inside


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh another rematch, great


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another part edited out, alexa stood there as she got a crowd chant, there it was cut out


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Red Dead all day long


birthday_massacre said:


> Should I even bother with Raw or play read dead 2


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Please for the love of god. Name Baron Corbin permanent GM. Best for Business, Best for the Job.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DulyNoted said:


> Well, if you have 3 hours and nothing else to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I need to know. See you guys next week!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't stop laughing at how much Drew glares all the time :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

That's just too damn bad [emoji23][emoji23]


Himiko said:


> Everytime Alexa is featured in any sort of prominent role, a part of Sasha Banks dies inside


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasha looked like she belonged in the crowd chanting for Angle


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Turned on for the first time in ages, see a bald Baron Corbin opening the show immediately turn off. I think I made the right decision :kliq :russo :booklel unkout :cena5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa with a bun? :nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looks good like that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Should I even bother with Raw or play read dead 2


One looks consistently entertaining and totally worth your time. The other is owned by Vince McMahon.

I think the answer is obvious, DAMN IT! :vince5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman killed some of them guards. Yikes.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why the hell is this segment still going? Make him go away please! [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

69 members 30 guests viewing this thread, Raw discussion threads can't even break 100 viewers anymore.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ever notice how the security guards are the size of cruiser weights?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

LOL gotta give props to Jinder in the back for shamefully shaking his head after Kurt's promo


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That same dude front row again even in a different country :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the Mc D's meal deal come with a small fry now and not a large for 6 bucks LMAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That guy who got the big boot is dead


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who the hell in real life would say “YOU TELL HIM WHEN I SEE HIM HES GONNA GET THESE HANDS!” ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they had all the women walk back stage just to come back out again 

LOL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > If they were on SD they would be killing it right now.
> ...


 Give it a rest.

Bryan, Charlotte and Becky have been the focal points of SD since WM. If you want to point the finger anywhere point it at those 3 first because all of them have been featured a lot more than AJ has since WM. It's actually hurt the show because the world title and main event is non existent on SD with these 3 being featured more prominently. Raw is suffering the same fate with UC ATM with HHH being featured ahead of Brock and the UC 

AJ and the world title have taken a backseat to those 3. There are weeks hes not there, does an interview backstage for 2 mins or is in some random match in dead spots to kill time.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ugh Riott Squad is losing aren't they


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Tonight's for my dad" and just how long were you waiting for this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059616524644814848
:damn


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

'Graves, you want a hug?'
'Nope!'


So that what's it like to have a commentator that tries to be amusing instead of 'word of the hour'


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like Braun would say, she can get these hands


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I honestly do not understand why Michael Cole has to say “ITS..... BAWSSSS TIME!!” every single time?! Why?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> ugh Riott Squad is losing aren't they


Knowing shitty WWE booking the riot squad will win.



Himiko said:


> I honestly do not understand why Michael Cole has to say “ITS..... BAWSSSS TIME!!” every single time?! Why?!


Because Vince yells in his ear to do so


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can already tell cos of the taped Raw that this won't get that many posts :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm surprised Liv's tongue and teeth aren't permanently blue by now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh good. Getting this 6 woman tag match that we’ve NEVER seen before outta the way.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I think Michael Cole would have a meltdown if he missed a chance to throw in wrestlers catchphrases. Every single damn time haha

This match again!?!? Holy shit


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because Vince yells in his ear to do so




Yeah I got that... but why does it have to happen at all?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Late to the party, but 

WE'RE HERE...

OK, so I see I missed the Survivor Series setup.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OK, so I see I missed the Survivor Series setup.


Corbin vs Angle tonight to determine the captain


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Oh and <img src="http://imgur.com/7fvjvtR.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" /> to anyone who thought Seth and Dean were going to hold the tag team titles for awhile or hurt the tag division anymore than it's already been shit on for years now (especially this year).


 Bruh, which division doesn't suck :lmao

There isn't a single title in the company which means anything. There's the WWE championship is only somewhat there because of its long and rich history but that's been relegated to the b show and can't even main event SD, and is thrown in the bottom half or middle of PPVs.

I can't even remember the last time it main evented a dual brand PPV.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ouch, Logan looked like her head ate the floor HARD...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we get Beth Phoenix to replace Renee...*PLEASE*???


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How many times are we going to see this fucking match? Are they so creatively bankrupt that they can't come up with anything else?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Corbin vs Angle tonight to determine the captain


Oooo sweet. I didn't read that interesting tidbit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Eh, did Bayley just throw herself outta the ring?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> How many times are we going to see this fucking match? Are they so creatively bankrupt that they can't come up with anything else?


I'd even take 2 v 2 as its SOMETHING different.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sasha/Bayley vs Riott Squad in their 343rd consecutive match. HISTORIC!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I know it's being done to death already but they put on good matches


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't think I can take this match anymore. Safe to say The Riott Squad has lost this feud??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Natty vs Ruby soon?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No ending to this match cos of that? Um.... ok?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Riott Squad feud just got personal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What were the fans chanting?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the fuck did I just watch


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What in the hell am I watching right now?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

good way to get heat and good execution

Crowd couldn't give less of a shit tho


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok then that's not the Riott Squad burried so I'm happy.
On the other hand that's also a new ending!


Next week it'll be double DQ


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The match is over because Ruby broke a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We get to look back on HHH sacrificing his pectoral muscle for Blood Money rofl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These Braun backstage segments.

fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, the match ended in a no contest for broken glasses? That's dumb af

:lmao at the crowd doing the ref's job


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Riot Squad burying Geeks since 2017.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> The match is over because Ruby broke a pair of sunglasses?


I....I think so.:austin3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There is nothing WWE won’t exploit for heat. “Oh your mom died? Fantastic! We’ll get someone to go out there and say mean things about your dead mom! GOTTA GET THAT HEAT!”


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, the crowd was counting.

:lmao

Safe to say they gave no fucks about the sunglasses.

:mj4


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i'm loving Liv more and more each week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so was that a double count out lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I know why the WWE does it (their safe style) but damn, just watching the athletes move in slow motion is just boring as fugg. 

Is it any better in 205 or NXT?

I mean, I know there's UFC and all, but I prefer pro wrestling. Oh well... there other promotions, but I've just never given them the time of day.

Sounds like a personal problem I know...

/end rant


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Riot Squad *being* Geeks since 2017.


Fixed for you :smile2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@Mango

Nice sig... very niiiiice.

(Pic furthest to the right is my fav.)


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

MrJT said:


> i'm loving Liv more and more each week


I prefer Mandy Rose. I'll swing for the fences for the blonde bombshell over the blonde girl next door type. 

Mandy might be one of the most beautiful creatures i have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I prefer Mandy Rose. I'll swing for the fences for the blonde bombshell over the blonde girl next door type.
> 
> Mandy might be one of the most beautiful creatures i have ever laid eyes on.


I prefer women with more feminine builds like Alexa. Mandy is definitely hot as hell too though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#ApolloCrewsWinStreakWatch - 2018

#ApolloCrewsAllIDoIsWin - 2019


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Has that always been Apollos theme?? I guess I pay no attention to him. Hmm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Crews hurt something or just botch?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I know why the WWE does it (their safe style) but damn, just watching the athletes move in slow motion is just boring as fugg.
> 
> Is it any better in 205 or NXT?
> 
> ...


its like watching 80s wrestling when it was slow and slogging.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> @Mango
> 
> Nice sig... very niiiiice.
> 
> (Pic furthest to the right is my fav.)







Spoiler: .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder was WWE Champ last year and now he's jobbing to Apollo Crews.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins IS the Tag Team Champions :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth with 3 belts :lmao

Dean truly doesn't care about championships.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm rooting for Becky.

I either want a Becky win or a no contest finish. 

Maybe a double-pin situation? Simultaneous pin and tap?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, Crews actually won. And against Vince's once-ideal rupee magnet to boot. :mase


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Jinder was WWE Champ last year and now he's jobbing to Apollo Crews.


And that world is right again


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, I'm happy for Apollo, but that was a heartbreaking way to push the guy..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .





Spoiler: .



I want inside where the sun ain't shinin'



:laugh:"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The tag team titles are not gold they are silver


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth looking like


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins is actually wearing 3 belts :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice LOUD Burn It Down for Seth :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Remember back when the tag title belts weren’t so ugly?! I miss those days


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So why does Seth get to keep his tag titles but Bruan didn't


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> its like watching 80s wrestling when it was slow and slogging.


So boring.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins IS the Tag Team Champions :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth speaking the truth!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Remember back when the tag title belts weren’t so ugly?! I miss those days


All the titles are ugly now cept for the IC. They need to go back to the classic looks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins calling out Lesnar??!?!?

YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth going off. :lol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

A "shocking brutal attack" that everyone expected! I feel so bad for Seth!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ambrose didn't get booed, honestly the fucking editing is unreal


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuggggggg

Rollins is in trouble....


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Rollins with the glorious end of first hour start of second hour spot. Getting important air time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew this how it would go down - Corbin making Seth defend the titles on his own cos Dean won't show up for the match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, I love Rollins but AOP can't afford to lose a damn handicap match here. They've gotta destroy him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do htey have to go to an ad every time a match starts ffs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am getting tired of Seth mentioning Roman's illness in ever fucking promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well, I love Rollins but AOP can't afford to lose a damn handicap match here. They've gotta destroy him.


Just watch Dean come down for the save and get a cheap win to keep the titles


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I had no idea this was taped until a few segments. those crowd reactions and noises just seem off.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

AOP bout to look like complete Geeks when they lose a 2 on 1 advantage. Seth ain't losing unless Dean gets involved and cost him. 

Seth the top face in the company now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Corbin, always have, but FUGG HIM for fuggin' with my #1 guy!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I had no idea this was taped until a few segments. those crowd reactions and noises just seem off.


Oh right its in the UK, its taped. I should have read the spoilers to see if its worth watching lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I am getting tired of Seth mentioning Roman's illness in ever fucking promo


He's only said it in two promos after the night it was announced.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So why does Seth get to keep his tag titles but Bruan didn't


Braun relinquished the titles on his own because his tag partner had school the next day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Braun relinquished the titles on his own because his tag partner had school the next day.


That kid is the youngest tag team champion ever


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my god, I love Seth so much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just awaiting Dean's arrival at anytime now...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

match ended the way it should have


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...I could feel that powerbomb too. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He's only said it in two promos after the night it was announced.


The same day Reigns announced it, he cut a promo with Dean after it, mentioning it

The week after, he mentioned it again

This week, again

The 3 times Seth has talked since Roman mentioned his condition Seth has mention him to get sympathy, so yes, I am starting to get tired. And let's not pretend this was the last time he will mention him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad AOP won. If they didn't they would of been ruined, couldn't win a 2 on 1 match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You sold out?

To what? fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn I love that jacket on Dean.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

lol what a loser Seth is. Had to get the titles off of them somehow I guess. Worthless tag titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"You wanna know why?...well creative hasn't come up with anything so here's a DDT."


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

I feel like Dean Ambrose lunatic character is just dorky and poorly portrayed. Js


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean tries WAY too hard with his angry facial expressions


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a dumbass crowd.

"You sold out" and "one more time" :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG raw as only been on for just over an hour, and it feels like three

and they just admitted Dean is dating Renee


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

STOP SAYING YOU SOLD OUT. Dean did NOT sell out!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> "You wanna know why?...well creative hasn't come up with anything so here's a DDT."


I was just about to post something similar.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This RAW is hella bland..


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Dean tries WAY too hard with his angry facial expressions


We must have been thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Michael Cole knows that Seth isn't dead, right? His tone doesn't indicate this.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Renee hasn’t a clue what to be saying when Dean comes out, so she just stays quiet


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magnum721 said:


> I feel like Dean Ambrose lunatic character is just dorky and poorly portrayed. Js


He was way better at it when he was Jon Moxley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG raw as only been on for just over an hour, and it feels like three
> 
> and they just admitted Dean is dating Renee


Renee called Ambrose her husband last week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wrestling wise Becky should kill Rhonda! Now if it was a real fight it would be the other way around.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

That's pretty cool that Cole asked Renee about Ambrose. Reality Era at its best


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

No way in hell WWE are gonna have Ronda’s first loss be to Becky. Ronda’s their golden child and Becky is unfortunately the child they never wanted


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just when I thought the Raw Tag division couldn't get any worse, they stick the titles on those two overrated boring trash bags fpalm

Fuck AOP


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Dean has a match again soon, I'm starting to miss him in the ring and having withdrawals


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Magnum721 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like Dean Ambrose lunatic character is just dorky and poorly portrayed. Js
> ...


I'll have to check out his Moxley work. Just seems like a dude trying to act crazy rather than a legit unhinged character


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I gotta to admit I'm loving this Heel Dean Ambrose. I was a skeptic at first thought Rollins would be the better to turn again. 

But I'm loving this Dean.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn I missed the start.

Alexa...and now Charly wens3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WWE needs to hire better security!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought that was D'Lo for a second..


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG raw as only been on for just over an hour, and it feels like three
> 
> and they just admitted Dean is dating Renee


It was never a secret that they’re married. They just don’t address it every single second Ambrose comes on the screen thankfully.

And I only tuned in for Rollins/Ambrose. Overseas RAW is great because SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen...Elias


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Renee called Ambrose her husband last week.


oh i missed that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This reaction for Elias :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So weird seeing Elias as a face.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if they will let him finish a song now that he is a face.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuck him up Elias.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ohhh Walk With Elias Ohhh Walk With Elias 

:lenny


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Them mentioning Shane winning that World Cup is making me realise Smackdown is going to be annoying tomorrow cos Shane will be there :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Them mentioning Shane winning that World Cup is making me realise Smackdown is going to be annoying tomorrow cos Shane will be there :lol


wait, Shane McMahon won the world cuo? UGH


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the slowest moving Raw discussion thread I've ever seen. Almost 2 hours in and the post count hasn't hit 250 yet :rollins4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> This is the slowest moving Raw discussion thread I've ever seen. Almost 2 hours in and the post count hasn't hit 250 yet :rollins4


the non live ones are always dead


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All of these matches so far (except the tag title one) seem to be just dragging on forever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with a win against a non-scrub.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> This is the slowest moving Raw discussion thread I've ever seen. Almost 2 hours in and the post count hasn't hit 250 yet :rollins4


Remember the times when Raw threads used to get 200 pages and over :crying:

EDIT: That was maybe 2012 or 2013


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice back and forth match. Glad to see Elias not only nab a win, but consistently stay over with the crowd throughout it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish Kurt would retire from in ring wrestling. He can't go anymore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show is dragging, we still have an hour to go somehow???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Remember the times when Raw threads used to get 200 pages and over :crying:
> 
> EDIT: That was maybe 2012 or 2013


When I took a break in May, it was still getting 100+.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE editing in boos again LMFAO


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

More modest innocent humble schoolgirl giggling from the baddest woman on the planet


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Ronda but she needs to pick a side of her to show - the smiley side or the killer side. Preferably the killer side.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love the way ronda just turns that mic from nicey nicey right down to a bad ass mother fucker


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus that was bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey they let her curse.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Ronda has regressed from that epic promo against Nikki.

Wow, that was weak.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

omg she said "bitch". she's shooting! she's real! be careful, Becky!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE really has a fetish for the word Bitch lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

man she angry xD


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Remember the times when Raw threads used to get 200 pages and over :crying:
> 
> EDIT: That was maybe 2012 or 2013


I remember 14' & 15' here would still get 1200-1700 posts and many more users.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’ve tried time and time again, but it is impossible for Nia and Ronda to have a decent exchange on the mic. Give up WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia is so bad on the mic. That was such an awkward promo :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Nolo King said:


> Ronda has regressed from that epic promo against Nikki.
> 
> Wow, that was weak.


Rhonda, Nia, and Ember. 3 of the worst talkers not just in the Women's Division but all the WWE. 

Alexa Bliss should teach a class how to talk and cut a promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I am dvring this. I had read that Ronda faced a lot of Becky chants. Did they leave it as is or do you think they messed with the sound?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> When I took a break in May, it was still getting 100+.


Yeah that's true! Though Mania season is always more active but will see how next year is same time


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> So I am dvring this. I had read that Ronda faced a lot of Becky chants. Did they leave it as is or do you think they messed with the sound?


they edited it out, the chants lasted more than 30 secondsm a matter of fact the atmosphere was good tonight, the sound on the tv is awful


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I remember 14' & 15' here would still get 1200-1700 posts and many more users.


Yeah


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Even Ember can't have a decent match with Nia. 

Good God she's dreadful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That match dragged too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*sigh* so you think you've ruined Ember enough yet Vince? no? Yeah lets have Nia beat her again next week that should do it huh?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia's face is like...Tamina has music?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Ember was going to be pushed hard at first call-up.

I saw this coming last week, these two teaming up. I shoulda mentioned it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Yay let's have two talentless cows bury an actually talented performer in Ember Moon... 

And Nia has turned heel again. The female bigshow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Nia turned.......again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Samoan Sisters?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Wild Island Women!

or just The Wild Women!

Ember must not do sexual favors for the right people in suits...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The crowd was soooo dead for that Nia and Tamina thing :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that was the dumbest heel turn ever, shes been a face for weeks, playing the happy babyface, Tamina comes out and randomly applies a boston crab on Ember and Nia's just like "Um ok i think i'll drop some elbows on Ember". She then jumps around like an idiot "I WON! I WON!" lol god this shits awful.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You KNOW the audio is edited when you hear the crowd actually reacting to Tamina


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly is the :braun whisperer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Braun is going after McIntyre tonight, so obvious...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IDC what others say, Corbin is hilarious and he's been much better as GM than Kurt.

Braun runs funny :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Cole saying Mania is not that far away. It's almost six months away!! :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Bobby Lashley shows off his glutes*

Renee Young: ".....oh. Ew." 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I agree with Renee for once :lol Ew, didn't need to see Bob's arse.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Corey....I wonder what kind of appointment Corbin has?
Renee Young....You should know!

Me.....Why would Cory know??


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LMAO THAT IS SO CLEARLY VINCES IDEA!!!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

LASHLEY! LASHLEY! LASHLEY!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ace said:


> IDC what others say, Corbin is hilarious and he's been much better as GM than Kurt.
> 
> Braun runs funny :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bobby hasn’t a clue what to do out there, so he just keeps randomly posing ?.♂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Say what you will but Lio Rush is such a great manager you want to see get punched in the face.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Awareness said:


> Say what you will but Lio Rush is such a great manager you want to see get punched in the face.


I agree! Lashley Lashley Lashley is so irritating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did someone in the back get sick of Lio's constant talking and LASHLEY chants cos this is the second match in a row he hasn't had a mic during Bob's match :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL I agree with Renee for once :lol Ew, didn't need to see Bob's arse.


it's different for WWE in britain, they showed jacqueline's CHOCOLATE TITTIES wens3 back in the day in the UK so now we get Bob's CHOCOLATE ASS :bearer


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

what was the count last week?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did someone in the back get sick of Lio's constant talking and LASHLEY chants cos this is the second match in a row he hasn't had a mic during Bob's match :lol


Maybe Bobby himself didn't like it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh come Lashley can't even use the Spear even with Roman gone? why the hell not?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss Sami and Kevin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!

I''m so pumped for McIntyre/Lashley!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahhhh Drew, the reason I stayed watching till the end of the show :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Balor is such a geek!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

McIntyre is so fuggin BADASS!!

Call him Conan the CONQUEROR!!!!

RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRW


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nobody should be cheering drew's being cemented not in the main event which is exactly what him feuding with Bob would be


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah fuck...Stephanie confirmed for next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Drew is such a beast.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker
Kane
Big Show
Angle
HBK
Triple H
Y2J (I know, I want him back)
Lesnar

They need their own show on the WWE network. Where they wrestle and turn back the clock together.

Keep them away from the rest of the roster.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Ace said:


> IDC what others say, Corbin is hilarious and he's been much better as GM than Kurt.
> 
> Braun runs funny :lmao


LOL well to be fair it looked like Braun woulda got there too early so he had to stomp his feet more and take smaller paces to make sure Corbin could actually get away 

shoulda just had the car positioned farther away :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to see Kurt wrestle although it isnt what it used to be. ot: 31 pagess broo this is some record low.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew is sadistic. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Braun gonna come out looking like a face tonight?!

WTF!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn I love Drew. Such a monster.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Sweet Day. Captain Corbin will lead Team Raw to victory at Survivor Series.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

As a huge fan of both Manchester and wrestling, it was fun to watch the episode tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tapping to your own finisher. Yikes. About as embarrassing as you can get.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where all my Drew fans since his SD debut?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vince “Okay new rule. No one is allowed to retire anymore. Any former retirements are null and void DAMMIT!!!!”


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Thats how you are supposed to use part-timers and oldies.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like the "Chosen One" moniker is finally realised


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was an atrocious RAW...

Just really boring and unmemorable.... 4/10


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Kurt got buried HARD. Not that I care.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Taker
> Kane
> Big Show
> Angle
> ...


How will WWE get ratings then?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

damn I would like Kurt to win one singles match at least. Should have won Ziggler. This was the right call.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> That was an atrocious RAW...
> 
> Just really boring and unmemorable.... 4/10




Have to agree. That was terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope Kurt finally retires from in ring wrestling.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn, THAT is how you put someone over. Kudos to Angle for being completely selfless there. 

Very excited for McIntyre. Perfect execution.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Natalya/Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Riott Squad

- Seth Rollins pre-match promo

- Dean Ambrose post-match promo + him attacking Seth Rollins post-match

- Dolph Ziggler/Elias pre-match concert performance segment

- Dolph Ziggler vs Elias


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the_hound said:


> they edited it out, the chants lasted more than 30 secondsm a matter of fact the atmosphere was good tonight, the sound on the tv is awful


Thank you. I loathe when they do that in an attempt to distort reality. Maybe someone recorded it and posted it somewhere.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

​


Awareness said:


> How will WWE get ratings then?


LOL


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Rhonda, Nia, and Ember. 3 of the worst talkers not just in the Women's Division but all the WWE.
> 
> Alexa Bliss should teach a class how to talk and cut a promo.


Nia is actually decent on the mic when given good material.

To each their own though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059652498774929408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059652496833036289


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I literally feel asleep for like 40 minutes during this RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no bork :sadbecky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059652498774929408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059652496833036289


LOL Xero.

Vince thinks Finn is a girly man.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I literally feel asleep for like 40 minutes during this RAW.


Did you see Lashley's glutes at least?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Corey....I wonder what kind of appointment Corbin has?
> Renee Young....You should know!
> 
> Me.....Why would Cory know??


She's implying they're "together."


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolutely loved the ending. Mcintyre and Angle both executed the storytelling of that finish brilliantly. Drew is a star.

Seth and Dean segment, as short as it was, was fucking sweet. Both guys are already doing a grand job of making this fued feel so powerful. To think they're just warming up right now..

Everything else pretty much meh.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like they did lower the volume of the crowd when they were chanting for Becky. I'm surprised WWE would upload it on Youtube like that. As far as the promo goes I liked it. I'm glad she didn't try to butter Becky up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Did you see Lashley's glutes at least?


Luckily (or sadly) I didn't :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> IDC what others say, Corbin is hilarious and he's been much better as GM than Kurt.
> 
> Braun runs funny :lmao


Braun's running :lol

They should've parked the car further ahead. Braun is not supposed to catch up to Corbin and he was struggling to run slowly while also trying to make it look like he actually wanted to catch Corbin. :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

People in the spoiler thread shitting on the Ambrose/Rollins segment without even watching it.. well you need to actually watch it before talking shit. I like the way WWE are going with it so far tbh. 

Dean was right in front of him yet Rollins still didn't make an attempt to attack him, instead pleading with Dean to give him an explanation and Dean knows the less he says atm, the more pain it's causing Seth, and Deans loving it. The segment was executed so well. Seth is snapping soon though, and Dean heel promos are coming, I'm not worried.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

MondayNightMiz said:


> Damn, THAT is how you put someone over. Kudos to Angle for being completely selfless there.
> 
> Very excited for McIntyre. Perfect execution.


That's exactly what makes a true pro wrestling all time great.
They put folks over when it's time.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Big rant incoming... 

I watched most of Raw tonight, wish I just read the spoilers and skipped it in all honesty. What absolute garbage.

There was very little build to SS I thought, I mean we're less than 2 weeks away and we don't know the Raw team for the women's or the full team for the men's. I thought that would've been decided on this episode, given that there's only 1 raw left until SS. This feels more like a throwaway PPV that they're putting no effort into, it feels like a B PPV that they just want to get out of the way. 

Riot squad v Bayley sasha and natalya Again, Ffs this is just taking the piss now, just very lazy booking, and that ending was a total farce, sasha Bayley and Ruby would probably quit in a heartbeat if WWE had a competitive rival that they could go to, they must be completely fed up with this bullshit.

Nia heel turn number 1000, the female big show and squashing one if the future stars made absolutely no fucking sense. 

No Brock again and we will get almost zero build to his match with AJ, seems like a pointless match. 

You'd never know that Rollins was facing Nakamura at SS, that's a complete afterthought, seems a pointless match when he's feuding with ambrose. 

Ronda v becky has been booked OK I guess, I hope we get a face off next week, or becky shows up on raw and attack Ronda. It's the only build to SS that hasn't disappointed me. 

Seriously we are only 1 raw from SS and there's no build to half the card lol.

It's sad to see such an iconic event that gave me the debut and first title win of my all-time favourite superstar and the Montreal screw job to what we are getting now. SS has turned into a joke PPV, which is sad to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am watching this on the West Coast feed. The hypocrisy of WWE is galling and palpable. "WWE is partnering with Girl Up to promote gender equality". Hey WWE, if you really want to do that, get out of bed with Saudi Arabia. What utter nonsense. :heston

PS Nia make Ronda look like Heyman on the mic.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This pic sums up Raw, what an absolute vile sight of trash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> This pic sums up Raw, what an absolute vile sight of trash


Looks fine as fuck for me


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I am watching this on the West Coast feed. The hypocrisy of WWE is galling and palpable. "WWE is partnering with Girl Up to promote gender equality". Hey WWE, if you really want to do that, get out of bed with Saudi Arabia. What utter nonsense. :heston
> 
> PS Nia make Ronda look like Heyman on the mic.


the utter hypocrisy of the WWE is staggering


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

How long before Tamina gets injured again and hits the shelf?

Raw is a bore these days. Poor folks in Manchester should be given free tickets to the NXTUK show in Liverpool as compensation.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

LethalWeapon said:


> How long before Tamina gets injured again and hits the shelf?
> 
> Raw is a bore these days. Poor folks in Manchester should be given free tickets to the NXTUK show in Liverpool as compensation.


Hopefully never.
Reality says about 11 weeks from now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zrc said:


> Looks fine as fuck for me


Unsurprisingly defending your relatives again I see


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Unsurprisingly defending your relatives again I see


I will always defend Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo, when needed.

They can't wrestle for shit, but I don't care. :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Aligning Nia and Tamina makes me think the Women's Tag Titles aren't too far away. You've got Hug'n'Boss, Riott Squad, Nia/Tamina, Mickie/Alexa, Bellas, Absolution, Naomi/Asuka, IIconics, pretty sure you could throw Ember a partner (Nattie?).


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

LethalWeapon said:


> Aligning Nia and Tamina makes me think the Women's Tag Titles aren't too far away. You've got Hug'n'Boss, Riott Squad, Nia/Tamina, Mickie/Alexa, Bellas, Absolution, Naomi/Asuka, IIconics, pretty sure you could throw Ember a partner (Nattie?).


Ember might as well pair up with Dana at this point. She's nothing on the main roster.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Yawn, Braun chases someone around like he is a young forest gump with braces on his legs. That was the only entertaining moments for me. Watching this guy try to run.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Heel To Face said:


> Yawn, Braun chases someone around like he is a young forest gump with braces on his legs. That was the only entertaining moments for me. Watching this guy try to run.


So he runs like Kane?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm really liking Elias now , WALK WITH ELIAS!!! 

He's Got his new stick hope he does great. he's better as a face anyway by far 


I'm not reading further up yet as I'm up this match 


Peace .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Manchester Spoiler Thread ***Keep All Spoilers Here****



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*This is just lazy ass booking and I hate it with a passion. I am just holding out hope for the Brand Shake up next year with Sasha going to SDL so she will actually have something to do instead tag teaming in meaningless matches. These teams should have been split already. *_


*Sasha should've been on Smackdown THIS year. They literally have NOTHING for her on RAW. This Bayley shit has been awful since 2017.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And who's to say they'll do anything with Sasha on Smackdown? :lmao


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

50 pages for a raw show with the same people posting.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I'm glad AOP won. If they didn't they would of been ruined, couldn't win a 2 on 1 match.


It's probably already been said somewhere else on WF, but jeebus crow they couldn't find anyone else to be AOP's manager? He looks so out of place. 

It's obvious Paul Ellering didn't want to be on the road... but there's got to be someone else who would fit the bill better, I just can't think of anyone off the top of my head....

... maybe it's the same for WWE... couldn't think of anyone better?

They could go it alone, but teams that can't talk at all usually don't last very long.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jason C. Doucette said:


> It's probably already been said somewhere else on WF, but jeebus crow they couldn't find anyone else to be AOP's manager? He looks so out of place.
> 
> It's obvious Paul Ellering didn't want to be on the road... but there's got to be someone else who would fit the bill better, I just can't think of anyone off the top of my head....
> 
> ...


James Mitchell?


----------

